# Chicago Pipe Show



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

For those thinking about going to this years Show, you better make your hotel reservations soon....very soon. They are filling up fast!


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

The NorthEast needs a pipe show


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Is it at Pheasant Run again this year? It's just a few minutes from my house...


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Doing the day trip thing from here.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Just called the Pheasant Run Resort re: availibility & pricing for this function ... mentioned that I would be looking at a smoking room & they said that they still don't know how they are going about this, with the new Illinois smoking ban.

This would be a lot uf fun, but ... man .... that's a long way to jaunt, not to be able to smoke once I were to get there. :hn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thillium said:


> The NorthEast needs a pipe show


Newark pipe show :tu


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

carbonbased_al said:


> Newark pipe show :tu


Ewww NJ???


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

The dirty south needs a pipe show! Sounds like fun.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Thillium said:


> Ewww NJ???


:BS Nuthin wrong with brick city


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Whats the date on this Bruce?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Sancho said:


> Whats the date on this Bruce?


THE CHICAGOLAND INT'L PIPE & TOBACCIANA SHOW

Show Dates: MAY 3 AND 4, 2008 
Show Times: SATURDAY, 10AM TILL 5PM
SUNDAY, 9AM TILL 5PM 
Admission: $10.00 ONE DAY OR $15.00 FOR BOTH DAYS 
Location: THE MEGA CENTER, PHEASANT RUN RESORT, 4051 EAST MAIN STREET, ST. CHARLES, ILLINOIS 60174. FOR ROOM RESERVATIONS, CALL 630-584-6300 OR 800-999-3319. MENTION THE SHOW FOR SPECIAL RATES.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Root said:


> THE CHICAGOLAND INT'L PIPE & TOBACCIANA SHOW
> 
> Show Dates: MAY 3 AND 4, 2008
> Show Times: SATURDAY, 10AM TILL 5PM
> ...


$125/night or $146/night depending on the room. Or, at least, that's what I was quoted. Looking online and the Best Western down the street seems to have the cheapest rates of $77.43/night.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Thillium said:


> The NorthEast needs a pipe show


And the DC area........:tu


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> And the DC area........:tu


thats even worst! lol


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I was really looking forward to going to this, but I don't think I am going to be able to now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Davetopay said:


> And the DC area........:tu


Richmond Show end of Sept



kheffelf said:


> I was really looking forward to going to this, but I don't think I am going to be able to now.


That stinks.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

2 weeks to the St. Louis Show!!
Look, out, I'm on a mission!!!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Bruce said:


> 2 weeks to the St. Louis Show!!
> Look, out, I'm on a mission!!!!


Feb 16, huh .... looks like I'll be traveling the other direction for a herf that day. I'm still thinking of what I can do to get to the Chicago show though....we'll see.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

The countdown is upon us!

30 Days!!


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

newark pipe show is this weekend.. anyone else gonna go? maybe we meet up for a bowl.

I'll be there early.. when the doors open.. i have to leave early too.. i work nights, so ill be headin there straight from work.. then i gotta get home and get some sleep cuz i have work again that night.

Hopefully some big name carvers will actually have tables this year.. last year i didnt see anyone worth noting, then again, i was new to the game... but still there were almost not carvers there, only retail shops.. it was a bit dissapointing.

I hope this year will be better..


-hyp


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Bruce said:


> 2 weeks to the St. Louis Show!!
> Look, out, I'm on a mission!!!!


I know you sold some of your collectibles. What are you on the prowl for now Bruce? p


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

well somebody look for me some bufflehead canvasback and king eider. you will be greatly rewarded if you find some. or if you find it before bruce i want some more bufflehead decoy as well. if you see bruce friday afternoon, kick him in the knee to slow his scavaging down. kick the dorky sidekick that will be with him (feel free to steal one of mr.c's shiny new tampers) as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

So who all going, when you going to be there, and what you looking for?

1. Root. Driving in Sat. morning from the Northlands and staying all day. Looking for a burley flake pipe and another for scented lakelands. Tobaccos are whatever I need when I see it. Would like to look at an Old Boy.

2.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Really wish I could be there, but just isn't in the cards.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

1. Root. Driving in Sat. morning from the Northlands and staying all day. Looking for a burley flake pipe and another for scented lakelands. Tobaccos are whatever I need when I see it. Would like to look at an Old Boy.

2. hollywood. Driving in Tuesday afternoon. Attending the pipemaker's seminar Weds & Thurs. Not sure how long I'll get to stay on Friday; but at least long enough to browse the pre-show sales/trades! Looking for all the constructive criticism on my pipes that I can get. Might try to find a Heeschen, my first Dunhill, or some vintage smoke.

3.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

dang, im working that weekend and wont be able to make the show...

well im just gonna throw this out there, if anyone wants to be awesome...

If u see any nice vintage/rare baccys that u are going to pick up.. perhaps you could grab an extra one for me?
i have a prefrence for VAs... but ill take anything 

Sorbaine, Momoyama, 4 squares, buffleheads, Copes escudo, 1983 red ribbon Joe Cotten's 1&2 medium... or anything else that i may not have heard of 

i trust your judgement, limit the price to $200 total plz 
if anyone is interested, let me know.. ill toss u some extra $$ or baccy from the cellar for your troubles!

PM me if u can help out.. 

thanks!

-hyp


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Two weeks, SweeT. 


Anybody else going?



Sorry i'm going to miss you Dave by a day, hope the pipemakers seminar goes well for you.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I'll be there Thursday night. I think mr.c will be joining me that night also


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i was watching some of the 600+ photos from last year ont heir site last night... saw Bruce standing around in a couple.
didn't see Joe at all, he's like a vampire nowadays anyway. 
i'll be in ft. hood, tejas while you all enjoy the show - wankers.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

hitting the road tmrw! can't wait!!:tu


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

just nabbed a Lee von Erck blasted poker that was destined for Chicago.....one less for you guys, neener neener neener

just busting....wish I were heading out there


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

So jazzed for this on so many levels. Get to walk around in the mecca of pipedom and after the show i get to meet my little sister's newly minted husband-to-be while he's home on mid deployment break from Iraq. :tu:chk


----------

